# Serum vs Dune vs Zebra vs Hardware Synth



## 3DC (Jun 11, 2022)

Which VST synth is the closest to analogue polyphonic synth in terms of continues filter, combing, super saw? Is it true all of them have stepped filter? If so why is that?  

Which one would you choose from VST and hardware for EDM and classic synth sound design?

Sorry for newbie question.


----------



## LA68 (Jun 11, 2022)

Software. More possibilities for a lot less money, or no money at all. And most of the work is done in the box anyway.


----------



## Pier (Jun 11, 2022)

It's true midi is low resolution but internally VSTs don't modulate parameters at 8 bits.

IMO Dune is a better synth than Serum, but it's really a matter of taste. For EDM you could go with Vital which is free. PhasePlant is another option you could consider.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 11, 2022)

I like u-he’s Diva best


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 11, 2022)

JohnG said:


> I like e-hug’s Diva best


It really does feel like an electronic hug!


----------



## JohnG (Jun 11, 2022)

didn't realise I'd had an auto-correct, but v amusing @SupremeFist


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 15, 2022)

3DC said:


> Which VST synth is the closest to analogue polyphonic synth in terms of continues filter, combing, super saw? Is it true all of them have stepped filter? If so why is that?
> 
> Which one would you choose from VST and hardware for EDM and classic synth sound design?
> 
> Sorry for newbie question.


I think Spire has the most lovely saw sound. But Dune is better overall (though I prefer Hive 2 to even Dune but that’s a close one). Vital is excellent, powerful, and free unless you want presets. I never learned Zebra, so the demos I’ve done also failed to excite me - but it also doesn’t interest me enough to bother. Everyone has their peculiarities! People compose for gazillion dollar films with Zebra, but that doesn’t make it right for everyone. I am curious to experience a Zebra 3 demo once available, however, just to see and hear it.

For analog, I’ve personally moved away from all-in-one soft synths toward specific emulations and deleted Diva (don’t connect with it and the sound fails to excite). But if you’re just going to one and done it with one analog emulation softsynth, I’d still recommend a Diva demo.

But I also use two analog hardware synths.


----------



## nvadraudio (Jun 23, 2022)

Dune, Obsession, Legend....Synapse has such an in your face sound. U-he is warm....I think they both are pretty much at the very top, although Arturias new stuff is killer. Their prophet 5 emu sounds really good. Zebra is really awesome, but I wouldnt recommend it for a beginner, they will just get frustrated and stop using it. 

Regarding hardware, if price matters, the Minibrute 2 is killer for the price used.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jun 23, 2022)

JohnG said:


> didn't realise I'd had an auto-correct, but v amusing @SupremeFist


your fix didn't help much :D


----------

